
Microsoft PowerToys for Windows 10 - MagicPropmaker
https://github.com/Microsoft/PowerToys
======
coldacid
I don't want to wait for these to be released in the summer, I want them NOW!
Especially the window management parts.

------
thecrumb
i3 for Windows please!

